# My Computer is too Hot! Help?



## ssoRRoss (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, I hope this is in the right place 
My computer keeps restarting if i play a game or watch a movie or whatever, so i checked to see why on the internet. I came across something that said it may be my ocmputer overheating. I downloaded a program called speed fan and some of my temperatures have a fire next to them. Im sure this cant be good, how can i lower the temperatures.
I dont know how to get a picture of it so heres what it says

FIRE GPU: 73C
FIRE TEMP 1: 53C
FIRE TEMP 2: 50C
DOWNARROW TEMP 3 -128C
DOWNARROW HD0: 29C
FIRE CORE: 73C
AMBIENT 0C


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Speedfan is not a reliable source for temperatures, its main use is for adjusting the speed of fans plugged into the motherboard.


Use coretemp to check your CPU temperature:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
And GPU-Z to monitor your graphics card temperature:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## ssoRRoss (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought it cant be too good seeing as somethings -128C but still im sure its overheating. How can i make it cooler? Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It might not be overheating causing this problem. Random restarts are also often caused by a bad power supply.

What are your computer specs?

Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Graphics card
Power supply

Also what case you have. 


One thing that might make it cooler is cleaning all the dust out of the case and fans, use a can of compressed air--do NOT use a vacuum and especially DO NOT use a chemical cleaner--to blow all the dust off the fan blades. You can usually find compressed air at hardware stores.


And please report your CPU and GPU temperatures using the tools I linked you to above.


----------



## ssoRRoss (Oct 17, 2009)

the core temp thing wasnt supported - i used the gpu-z program and my grphics card was 75 degrees

Motherboard: ASUS something i think (its orange if that helps)
RAM: 510MB
Graphics Card: nVidia 7300SE
Dont know how to find out power supply and cpu 

thanks, ill try find some compresed air. whats a case mod?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Dont know how to find out power supply and cpu


Use CPU-Z. 
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

It will also identify your motherboard, graphics and memory

You can read the power supply info directly off itsl label


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo SsoRRoss :wave:

To answer your last question first: - A 'case mod' is any modification to the PC's case, from adding a couple of 'Cold Cathode Fluorescent Lights' to cutting a big shaped hole in the side to fit a clear window, to adding extra fans etc. Browsing through some of the various threads here, will show you what I mean :wink:

Depending on the age/model of your Asus mobo, check the Asus CD (if available) and see if there's a utility called 'PC Probe', if so, that will give you an accurate CPU temperature and several other rather interesting stats about your PC.

Your CPU type can be found from the Control Panel - System, the box that appears should list your basic PC specs.

The PSU usually (but not always) has a sticker on the panel where all the wires come out, with the power wattage on it. Often, if you can see the 'brand label', the model has the power-rating in the model number - i.e. 'Coolpack ABC 750' 750 being the wattage the PSU puts out.

Is your PC factory-built or 'home-made'? If factory-built, what's the manufacturer and model? We can find the specs from there.

Meanwhile, the PC is running hot, and will likely shorten the life of the various bits. Have you cleaned the insides and evicted any resident dust-bunnies?

You will need:
A fairly stiff artists brush approx. 1/2"
A can of compressed air (sold in electronics shops)
A plastic/wooden stick several inches long and not too thick (A biro pen with the ink-tube/ball-tip removed is ideal)
Possibly a screwdriver to open the PC case.

Disconnect the box from everything, but leave the power-cable connected although switched off at the wall socket and open the case. I leave the power-lead in so that the case is earthed (grounded) and when I'm working inside, I have my wrist/arm resting on the metalwork so I can't static-zap anything.

Using the compressed air and brush, clean between everything on the mobo, paying extra attention to the CPU heatsink-vanes and all the fan-blades.

When cleaning the fan-blades, use the plastic/wooden stick thingy to jam the blades, else the compressed air will spin them uselessly. Jam the blade, brush to loosen the dust then blast it out with the air.

Be merciless, any remaining small clots of dust will grow and breed a new generation of dust-bunnies - I've been known to take my PC outside, turn it 'upside-down' and shake it, just to get those little bits that hide just out of brush-reach etc.

If there's large amounts of dust flying about, you can use a vacuum cleaner to suck the dust out of the air, but do NOT poke the nozzle inside the case, even if it's plastic - Fast moving dry air can create static, which will zap the sensitive parts.

Depending on which specific case you have, extra fans can often be mounted on the front (between the drives and casing), back and side of the case. Depending on your metalworking skills, holes can be cut/drilled to add fans too :smile:


----------



## ssoRRoss (Oct 17, 2009)

fujitsu siemens scaleo p (it says p5sd1-fm2 on the cpu-z) btw


cpu intel celeron 3.06 ghz (codename prescott, weird :S)
bios american megatrends 
memory ddr 512 mbytes 
nvidia 7300 se

ill see if i can get some compressed air


----------



## ssoRRoss (Oct 17, 2009)

and thanks for the cleaning tips


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Side note. -128C is -198F lol. You have the coolest comp on earth. (Just thought i'd share)


----------



## ssoRRoss (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah, my computer nearly challenges liquid nitrogen :laugh: 
until you see the rest is over 70 degrees...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a very common number with speedfan. I don't use it, unless I can confirm with
other sources that it's reasonably accurate. And it's rare that I even try it, mostly a waste of time.

Try real temp or core temp.
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/ 
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## ssoRRoss (Oct 17, 2009)

Quote
*
Try real temp or core temp.
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/*

tried both of them, they say my processor isnt supported or something


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

For CPU go to BIOS and check the temps...
This is the most accurate way to find out...

About GPU: Does it has active or passive cooler???

When you open one side of the case, look for a tag or sticker on PSU and check what's brand is and whats wattage...

Keep us posted...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Speedfan can be adjusted to correct the temperature measurements, but you still need an accurate method of reading the correct temperature, in the 1st place :grin:

Once adjusted correctly, it's handy to have in the System Tray for an instant reference to your temps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go into the bios to check your temps and voltages.

speedfan as the name suggests is for reading the speed of fans and even though it can be adjusted should not be used as a reliable source for temperatures.


----------

